# Mountain bike fenders and commuter conversion



## dboneslick (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a Mongoose Tyax Elite that has been sitting in the garage unused for a few years. I am moving to a more urban area and would like to put some road tires on it and use it as an around town bike and occasional commuter.

http://mountain-bikes.findthebest.com/l/341/2011-Mongoose-Tyax-Elite

Are there any full coverage fenders that would work with a disc brake bike with a suntour xcm fork? I plan to put a bit narrower tire on the bike than the typical mountain tire. I may buy a rigid fork, but for now I can just lock out the crappy Suntour fork.

It has standard quick release front and rear axles. Are most racks compatible with this setup?

Any other recommendations to make this a good errand and town bike?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## dboneslick (Apr 28, 2013)

I think it is obvious from my previous post that I have no experience with commuter or city bikes. This is an excellent bike and I already own it. It has seen little use since I have two more mountain bikes. Here is a better link of the specs if that helps everyone with recommendations for fenders and racks. I really want full coverage fenders (not the mountain bike trail fenders).

Mongoose Tyax Elite 2011 Mountain Bike | Evans Cycles


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Since I commute on a Kona Cinder Cone conversion I can probably help. First question is whether you frame has fender and rack eyelets on the dropouts, rack mounts on the seat stays and either threaded inserts or holes in the seat stay and chain stay bridges to mount your rear fender. Up front it is sometimes possible to mount a standard fender to the arch and legs of a suspension fork, but a better option for a full time commuter is to switch to a rigid fork. For both the fenders and the rack you need to get a model that includes spacers to clear the disk brake calipers. I use Planet Bike Cascadia fenders which come with longer bolts and spacers for the fender stays so they clear the calipers and my rack is a Topeak disc specific model. There are also some racks that mount to the rear QR skewer instead of the dropouts. 
If you don't have fender eyelets, look at the Apex fenders and add your own mud flap. I have had good results with the flexible plastic from Serfas tire packaging.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I have used Planet Bike Speedez fenders on several bikes that did not have eyelets and also had suspension forks. I got the mounting location established for the pads that connect the fenders to the frame using the little rubber straps that come with the fenders, but when I was satisfied with the mounting location I used zip-ties for the final attachment. I also used an additional fender clip, like the one used to attach the rear fender to the "brake bridge" or seatstays, on the front fender to attach to the brake arch of the fork. On one bike there was a threaded hole, the other was smooth, so I used the appropriate screw or screw/nut for each. Another bike required the use of an added-on aluminum brake booster (the kind used with v-brakes to limit flex) to get a mounting location...this thing attached to the v-brake studs on the fork I used, then I attached the fender clip to that. You could also use the new Problem Solvers Fender Flute to attach to.


----------



## dboneslick (Apr 28, 2013)

Great ideas guys. This is exactly what I needed to know. Keep em coming.


----------

